# New Problem with Tessie



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok girls, I followed all the advice and she did fantastic for 3 DAYS! I left the playpen open and she came and went by herself all day by the third day without an accident. Life was good...THEN I took her to Vet for distemper shot on Thursday. Diarrhea started that night and still through to today, Sunday. She has NEVER pottied in her nite nite crate before. She whines and wakes me up and we go potty until the last two nights. By the time she crys its to late. So I have been washing bedding for 2 nights and again today.
Now I havent changed a thing for her eating. I haven't even given her a treat poor honey. She is eating the hard food she came with and water. There was no diarrhea before the shot so thats what I'm thinking it has to be. Is this a known problem? and How long does it last??? Secondly, I don't dare give her the freedom she had due to this problem so she gets mad and now has started ripping up the potty pad out of its holder during her tantrum Oh dear, How am I going to stop her from doing that when I'm gone now. She was so good before.. HELP


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds like she definitely had a reaction to the shot. Try giving her a little pumpkin of the diarrhea. I'm sure others will have better advice.


----------



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

Pumpkin right out of the can? How much? At this point I will try anything. Her little butt even bleeds sometimes. She has to have another shot plus rabies on the 1st of Dec. I'm afraid to take her!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pure pumpkin in a can (no additives; organic is best) and not a pumpkin pie mixture . Pumpkin stabilized the water in the digestive tract and is good for both constipation and diarrhea. I would start with a half teaspoon twice a day. You can put the remaining pumpkin from the can to ice cube trays and make pumpkin frozen cubes, which we can store in the freezer, so you do not waste the pumpkin and always have some on hand.


----------



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh thank you! thats a great idea! Thats about how much I've given her so far. She liked it. =) Will do it again at supper time, Heres hopin!!!! =)


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

And no more shots til she is better. She doesn't have to have her Rabies shot now.


----------



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

She is scheduled for Dec 1st for rabies and another distemper. I'm going to call Vet in morning and tell him shes still suffering and see if we can do the shots half at a time. Maybe that will be easier for my little girl. She is only 2 1/2 lbs. And have my Pumpkin ready!! She has gone twice this afternoon and there a little more formed. =)


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Even when she is better, I would not let the vet give her the rabies and another distemper at the same time. I would space them out. I hope she starts feeling better real soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would only allow her to have one shot at a time. I nearly lost my Bogie with a rabies shot and the combo puppy shot at the same time. He went into anaphylactic shock. The dosage they give our little guys is the same as the shots they give to Great Danes and other large breeds. It makes no sense to me. Do a search on vaccines here. Unfortunately, not all vets are on board with treating our dogs based on size rather than all dogs are the same. I hope your baby is better soon, and although your puppy needs at least the puppy shots and a rabies vaccine, she definitely doesn't need them all at once, and certainly not if she has shot reactions.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

revakb2 said:


> I would only allow her to have one shot at a time. I nearly lost my Bogie with a rabies shot and the combo puppy shot at the same time. He went into anaphylactic shock. The dosage they give our little guys is the same as the shots they give to Great Danes and other large breeds. It makes no sense to me. Do a search on vaccines here. Unfortunately, not all vets are on board with treating our dogs based on size rather than all dogs are the same. I hope your baby is better soon, and although your puppy needs at least the puppy shots and a rabies vaccine, she definitely doesn't need them all at once, and certainly not if she has shot reactions.


:goodpost:


----------

